
Modern “Hackintoshes” show that Apple should probably just build a Mac tower - devNoise
https://arstechnica.com/apple/2017/05/hackintoshes-keep-giving-apples-frustrated-pros-a-place-to-go/?mbid=synd_digg
======
devNoise
As mentioned in the article for Apple to have a successful desktop, they need
to make it boring. A simple tower that allows the users to upgrade a couple
components like the RAM, hard drive and full-sized graphics card. I think the
starting price should be around $1600 which was the entry price of the
PowerMac G4 back in the day. At that price it should be on par with the 27"
iMac or better since you don't have to include a retina display. I'm not sure
how big the market is for desktop macs anymore, but I'd really like to buy a
mac like that.

------
DerekL
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14237346](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14237346)

